# Arkat compaired to pro plan



## cchristopher (Jun 21, 2005)

How is the quality of this food compaired to pro plan .I like the price.


----------



## Charles C. (Nov 5, 2004)

I don't totally know yet, but I'm happy so far. I'm in the process of switching my pup from pro plan large breed puppy to arkat vf puppy because her stools were never as firm as I thought they should be and because it contains no corn or wheat. So far she seems to like the arkat and her stools seem to have firmed up some. But I'm still in the process of mixing the two gradually, so the mixture still contains a little pro plan.


----------



## Paula H (Aug 2, 2004)

Will be curious to hear this. Am feeding Arkat to a dog that was eating Euk but had a problem with corn. So far he's doing fine - will see how he does this winter.


----------



## jwarren (Mar 16, 2004)

I have gone thru a bag and a half of the 30/21 since switching from Diamond Professional. I'm very pleased...energy is great, coat is better, and stools are less. An awesome product for the $$$. My dog loves it, but then again he's never not liked anything I've put in a bowl.


----------



## Norm 66 (Mar 25, 2005)

We switched from Euk a while ago and have been very happy. Coats, stools, and energy is good. The young pup however in the last week has decided he doesn't like the Arkat VF. I don't know its a phase thing or something else. He went from being a hoover on his food to kind of picking it over. I'm half tempted to cut in some Euk or Pro Plan to see if it spikes his appetite.


----------



## Keith Allison (Dec 29, 2003)

We switched from Pro Plan to Enhance and couldn't be happier.

Great product!

Keith


----------



## Pushbutton2 (Apr 9, 2004)

*Arkatt Dog Food*

I statred out with Pro Plan Puppy then Large Breed.

Heard about Arkatt. Tried a Bag and have been feeding it ever since... I started out with the Performance. Way to "HOT" for me needs. Switched to Active Adult. Extremely happy. 

On PP my YLF had a coarse dull coat, On Arkatt it is Shiny and Soft. We also have a Lab/Mix whose coat was shiny and Coarse on PP now it shiny and Soft.

I have a friend who has sevral Labs. He fedds PP. Been trying to get him to Try/Switch. Even bought him a Bag of Puppy for his Litter of 9 He took the bag and...... Fed it I hope. Still don't want to switch. 

If that is what he wants to feed and he like's it good for him. I know Arkatt is the Better Food.

Kyle


----------



## Mark Sehon (Feb 10, 2003)

I'm into my 2nd bag of Enhance 30/22%. The price is right $21.00 and some change for 40lbs after taxs. Stools are real tight. Time will tell!


----------



## Jason E. (Sep 9, 2004)

i switched from PPP to arkat enhance for about 4 months and now have gone back to PPP


----------



## Zack (May 17, 2005)

alwayshuntn13 said:


> i switched from PPP to arkat enhance for about 4 months and now have gone back to PPP


Why? What didnt you like?


----------



## Jason E. (Sep 9, 2004)

Zack said:


> alwayshuntn13 said:
> 
> 
> > i switched from PPP to arkat enhance for about 4 months and now have gone back to PPP
> ...


my female wasnt wanting to eat it any moreand had way to much stool was going 5 to 6 times a day. tonight i mixed a little PPP in her food and she ate it like dhe used to . my male is an inhaker so it didnt matter to him but she is a picky eater.


----------



## Franco (Jun 27, 2003)

I'm on bag 5 of the Arkat Performance 30/20. Stools are OK but, my dogs are stooling a lot. The joke around my place lately has been, feed the dog 4 cups of food, get 6 cups of stool! I switched to it because they do not have wheat or corn in their ingredients. 

I'm switching over to Exceed 30/20 Performance after my last bag of Arkat. Cost is $22. for a 44 lbs bag at Sam's. Exceed is made by Purina.


----------



## cchristopher (Jun 21, 2005)

*exceed*

Exceed is made by members marc.I tried this a while back some of my dogs did well others not.I tried the chicken and it does have corn if I recall right.


----------



## Franco (Jun 27, 2003)

Members Marc is Sam's House Brand but, the food is made for them by Purina.

Our local FT Pro feeds the Exceed Lamb and Rice 30/20. He swears by it and has tried everything. He has 18 dogs in his kennel that get worked 5-6 days a week. My dog got swsitched from Euk Performance to Exceed two months ago when I moved him down here. He looks the same and has all the energy he needs.


----------

